# Longer Cycle=Hardcore PMS?



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I apologize in advance if this is TMI or if this thread is in the wrong spot. I didn't see any other menstual woes in Health and Healing.

So here's the issue. My cycles used to be about 32 days long. Then I got my Paragard removed and cycles were 34-36 days long. I noticed signs of PMS then, even though I haven't really suffered from it since my teens.

Last month my cycle was 55 days long (I thought that I was pregnant!) and I was moody and hormonal, but thought that it was because of all the BFNs that I'd gotten and still no period. This month, my cycle started today, 52 days after the last one. I've been emotional and irrational for almost a week. Poor DH has been sleeping on the couch, which he affectionately calls his bedroom now, because of my insomnia. I've been freakishly sensitive to everything lately, too. I've never had PMS like this before. I've also never had cycles this long. The periods have been the same, no longer or shorter, its just the time between them that has changed.

Do you think that there is a relationship between long cycles and PMS?


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

How long are your LP's? I have cycles similar in length to yours, but my LP is the long part, 17-18 days. I have really good progesterone levels, too. I never really noticed extreme "PMS" but I did always have worse periods, more cramps (including before I started) etc than lots of people I know.


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't know. I just started charting and my very first chart was so sloppy that ovulation wasn't even detected because of irregular waking times (DH did a stint on mornings...which means that I had to get up at 2:00 am and back to bed at 7 before waking again at noon) and I lost my thermometer behind the nightstand for a week.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

how long ago was it that you went off BC? when i went off the pill the 2nd month there was hell to pay. i had huge cramps headaches breast tenderness i even spent a day throwing up every time i ate or drank anything! i was convinced i was PG but good ole' AF showed up 49 days after the first. So my moral to this story is that chemical BC can throw you off and it takes a while to get back on.







s hope DH comes back to bed, half the reason we marry them is for bed warming!


----------



## mama2noah (Oct 31, 2007)

Since I stopped breastfeeding I have been an insane person who goes from one high to the next, not to mention random cramping and spotting....I think nthe moral here is hormones really throw your bodya curve ball ...whatever the reason may be







:


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
how long ago was it that you went off BC? when i went off the pill the 2nd month there was hell to pay. i had huge cramps headaches breast tenderness i even spent a day throwing up every time i ate or drank anything! i was convinced i was PG but good ole' AF showed up 49 days after the first. So my moral to this story is that chemical BC can throw you off and it takes a while to get back on.







s hope DH comes back to bed, half the reason we marry them is for bed warming!

I haven't used chemical BC in about 10 years. No hormones at all, cause my IUD was copper. And DH did come back to bed last night! Too bad that I stayed up puttering around the house till 3:00 am and couldn't enjoy his company...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2noah* 
Since I stopped breastfeeding I have been an insane person who goes from one high to the next, not to mention random cramping and spotting....I think nthe moral here is hormones really throw your bodya curve ball ...whatever the reason may be







:

Nope. Never breastfed. Just a case of a wonky body.


----------

